# Would like recommendation for GOOD movies.



## Guy Bacos (Apr 10, 2011)

I seem to have adopted an interesting way of working for me. I start working early in the morning and when I feel I've done enough, I watch a good movie I've rented, and after the movie I'm reinvigorated and ready to continue working. I've been doing this for the last 6 months and I have a nice home theater set up. I'd like some recommendation for some good movies. The only type of movies I don't like is where there is too much action, gun shots every 15 sec. Although a controversial movie, and not for all tastes, "Funny Games", I thought was excellent.

If you have any recommendations, suspense, horror, drama, comedy fiction etc I'd appreciate hearing them, from any decade as well.

Thanks!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 10, 2011)

"stay" with ewan mcgregor

if u get the dvd try and see the music featurretes. 
interesting way of doing film music.


steamboy.. took like 10 years to make.

pathfinder

hide and seek

sunshine (fox searchlight) 

pans labyrinth 

The Orphanage


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 10, 2011)

Great, thanks! I haven't seen any of those.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Apr 10, 2011)

Visually (if not musically), I find The Fall really inspirational.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Apr 11, 2011)

You don't give us much about your tastes in movies, so I'll more or less randomly advise you to watch:

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0419294/

Le salaire de la peur
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0046268/

4 luni, 3 saptamâni si 2 zile
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1032846/

Imitation of Life
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0052918/

Das Leben der Anderen
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0405094/

Biutiful
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1164999/

Carandiru
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0293007/

Short Cuts
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108122/

Blow Out
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082085/

The list can go on and on. I rated all those movies as 10s.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Wow Mr Pringle, thanks so much! They all look like great movies and the kind I'd like.

I had asked a few times people at the counter of video stores and their choices were pretty limited. Now I'm starting to have an interesting list. The video store nearby has an interesting offer, for $10.00 a month you can rent as many movies you want, except the new ones. But the the old ones were once new ones....

Of course more recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## Justus (Apr 11, 2011)

Truman Show

Gattaca

Pride & Prejudice

The King's Speech



Brilliant movies!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad to help!

Are you interested in Asian movies (not the HK type)? I find those VERY inspiring, the exact opposite of Hollywood flicks.

You could try to watch Tokyo Sonata (JAP)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0938341/

or begin to watch the Kim Ki Duk collection (Korea)
my favorites: Time, 3 Iron, Samaria, The Coast Guard, Address Unknown, Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter... and Spring... all 10s.

I also watched Memories of Murder (KOR) recently. Effin great movie!
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0353969/


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 11, 2011)

Super! More goodies! You look like a film buff  

I'm looking forward to seeing them and telling you my fav.

Thanks again!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's a few more random interesting ones if you haven't done them:

Children of Men

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

A Very Long Engagement

Micmacs (not as good as the above, but great fun nontheless)

The Motorcycle Diaries

12 Monkeys

Currently at the cinema I really enjoyed Source Code - popcorn fun with some brains and clever ideas. There are a few guns and explosions though!


----------



## robh (Apr 11, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Apr 10 said:


> The only type of movies I don't like is where there is too much action, gun shots every 15 sec.
> 
> Thanks!


Well, I'm out of ideas. 
 

Rob


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 11, 2011)

robh @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Sun Apr 10 said:
> 
> 
> > The only type of movies I don't like is where there is too much action, gun shots every 15 sec.
> ...



lol 

Gun shots sells!


----------



## lee (Apr 11, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> Children of Men
> 
> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> 
> 12 Monkeys



+1 on those three!

/Johnny


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Some completely random picks:
The Player
Groundhog Day
Hot Fuzz
Go
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
Unforgiven


----------



## PasiP (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's some suggestions and hopefully you have not watched them all:

Crash
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0375679/

Das Boot
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082096/

The Last of the Mohicans (great score too!)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104691/

Infernal Affairs (Hollywood remake from this is The Departed)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0338564/

From Hell
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120681/

12 Angry Men
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050083/

Rear Window
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0047396/

Gremlins 1 & 2
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087363/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099700/

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099763/

Kopps
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0339230/

Lucky Number Slevin
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0425210/

The Machinist
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0361862/

Memento
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0209144/

My Name Is Nobody
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070215/

One Night at McCool's
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0203755/

Bad Santa
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/

Rescue Dawn
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0462504/

Top Secret!
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088286/

The Ninth Gate
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0142688/

Zodiac
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0443706/


----------



## Mr Greg G (Apr 11, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> Super! More goodies! You look like a film buff
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing them and telling you my fav.
> 
> Thanks again!



Yep, I'm a movie buff, you can say that  I rated over 1100 titles on imdb, it's a cool way to keep track of what you already watched.

Fore sure, let me know the one you liked/disliked and especially why! But be warned, some of these movies are not easy to watch (some are slow paced yet very intense). Will you have the time to watch all the movies suggested in this thread?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Apr 11, 2011)

PasiP @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> Das Boot
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082096/
> 
> 12 Angry Men
> ...



Those are awesome, it's a sure deal.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr Pringles @ Mon Apr 11 said:


> PasiP @ Mon Apr 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Das Boot
> ...



Yes they are. I did see The Machinist, Das Boot (many years ago), and 12 Angry men, My name is Nobody, (saw it but don't remember a single thing about it) so I know it's quality suggestions.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Apr 11, 2011)

Some of my favs:

City of God
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0317248/

American History X
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120586/

Babette's Feast
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0092603/

The Name of the Rose
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091605/

Bubba Ho-tep
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0281686/

Dangerous Liaisons
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094947/

Momo
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091537/

Being John Malkovich
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120601/


----------



## hbuus (Apr 12, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Apr 12 said:


> I'd welcome more good horror movies. (but not the gory kind)



The Shining
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081505/

Jack Nicholson + Stanley Kubrick, director. Very scary!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks again Pringle. The more the merrier.

What did you think of the last Woody Allen, You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger? 

Recommendation or not?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know about this movie. I lost my faith in Woody more than a decade ago but I read some reviews saying the movie was OK. Let me know what you think about it if you happen to watch it.


----------



## PMortise (Apr 12, 2011)

So many great choices, but I really give a +1 to:

_Children of Men 

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Crash

The Motorcycle Diaries_

I'll add:

Mr Brooks (I loved the score as well)

The Twilight Samurai

The Kite Runner

Lust, Caution (careful now!)

Youth Without Youth

Flashbacks of a Fool


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 12, 2011)

Since nobody mention it yet...
http://www.amazon.com/Mornings-World-matins-monde-Two-Disc/dp/B000CSUNRU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302641482&sr=8-1 (All the Mornings of the World (Tous les matins du monde))


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 17, 2011)

I've had double work load the last week, but I did get to squeeze in these 3, they were all great movies, so thanks! This is the order of my preference.


1-Crash 

2-Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 

3-4 luni, 3 saptamâni si 2 zile 


ps This is Crash (2004), but Crash (1997) is also a terrific movie.


Ok 100 more to go. o[])


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 17, 2011)

This one: 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/
is one of my absolute favorite movies from the last decade or so. 
If you did not see it...it is well worth the time, in my (sometimes) humble opinion.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 17, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Apr 18 said:


> This one:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/
> is one of my absolute favorite movies from the last decade or so.
> If you did not see it...it is well worth the time, in my (sometimes) humble opinion.



No I haven't. Super! Now on my list. Thanks!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 17, 2011)

The Longshots - A great underrated movie with great film music to support the story. Believe it or not.

The Fighter - my favorite for the Academy Awards best movie.


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 20, 2011)

Another big vote for Session 9. That film, Danvers Asylum, had to have been the scariest building in the world. 

If you're looking for other scary films that may have been overlooked, I'd also recommend The Descent. The Orphange was good too. 

Having said that, I didn't like Funny Games, at all. Same premise as The Strangers. And both of those films (and many more in the "torture porn" genera) borrowed heavily from 70's films like Death Weekend, which actually _was_ disturbing, and surprisingly thought provoking.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks snowleopard! Looking forward to "Session 9" and the others.

"Funny Games" is the type of controversial movie you either totally love or totally hate, I'm one of the ones who thought it was brilliant. And I loved Naomi Watts in it.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 20, 2011)

When it comes to horror films there are not many that are any good. For the most part it comes down to:


John Carpenter's The Thing (required viewing, one of the greatest horror films of all time)
Alien
Aliens
The Descent
Hellraiser
Hellraiser II (One of the greatest horror scores of all time)
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
The Fly

Special runner up and a surprisingly not bad film: Event Horizon


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 21, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Thu Apr 21 said:


> When it comes to horror films there are not many that are any good. For the most part it comes down to:
> 
> 
> John Carpenter's The Thing (required viewing, one of the greatest horror films of all time)
> ...



Thanks Choco!

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974) Family picture, right?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 21, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Thu Apr 21 said:


> When it comes to horror films there are not many that are any good. For the most part it comes down to:
> 
> 
> John Carpenter's The Thing (required viewing, one of the greatest horror films of all time)
> ...



Thanks Choco!

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974) Family picture, right?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 21, 2011)

Also just saw "Memento", loved it! Thanks for that recommendation.

Another I just saw (from my picks) and would recommend is: "Inglorious Bastards".


----------



## Justus (Apr 21, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Apr 18 said:


> This one:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/
> is one of my absolute favorite movies from the last decade or so.
> If you did not see it...it is well worth the time, in my (sometimes) humble opinion.



Highly recommended. I would put that on top of the list!


----------



## bwherry (Apr 21, 2011)

You've probably already seen it, but in case you haven't, check out _Atonement_. It's totally not the "pleasant afternoon in the English countryside" film it might appear to be... Oh, and it's got an Oscar-winning score by Dario Marianelli! Win win.

Brian


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 21, 2011)

No i haven't, but it's now on the list. Thanks!

And now on top of the list is "The Prestige" Really looking forward to seeing it! Thanks!


----------



## jlb (Apr 21, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned my favourite film of the last few years, Liam Neeson in Taken

jlb


----------



## lux (Apr 21, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Wed Apr 20 said:


> Special runner up and a surprisingly not bad film: Event Horizon



nooooooooooooooooooo...That spell the young guy does after he comes back is just surreal, and the scene with the eyes in hands make my friends and me laugh hard every time, its like a classic now.

..but i admit its supposed to be pair with two of my favourites horror movies: Jeepers Creepers 1 and 2, both which i love.


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 21, 2011)

The Prestige is very beautiful, the cinematography and design, and David Julyan's score is very nice. Story is intriguing as well. 

If you're looking for a smart film, check out Michael Clayton. Nice looking, and nice score too by James Newton Howard. Rightfully nominated for Best Picture. 



choc0thrax @ Wed Apr 20 said:


> When it comes to horror...



*John Carpenter's The Thing * - Agree. Masterpiece. 
*Alien* - Another masterpiece.
*Aliens* - Action more than horror. But a great film. 
*The Descent* - Agree. Downright scary. 
*Hellraiser* - Meh. It was okay I thought. 
*Hellraiser II * - Wha..? 
*The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)* - Agree
*The Fly* - Mostly agree. Very foreboding. 
*Event Horizon* - Disagree. Thought it was mostly crap.


----------



## lux (Apr 21, 2011)

hellraiser 1 and 2 are great movies helped by fantastic scores. The gore-sex-romance mixture makes them such unique operas.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 22, 2011)

I can understand not liking Event Horizon but the Hellraisers are quite good. Hellraiser II should be seen just for the music alone. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgk0Hu5g ... re=related

Oh and btw, if you somehow haven't seen it yet Guy, Donnie Darko is one of the best films ever.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems like everybody is almost only quoting huge US blockbusters. Interesting.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 22, 2011)

I was very disappointed that none of the video stores nearby didn't have "Imitation of Life". I really wanted to see it, and I'm a sucker for old movies. Like Citizen Kane, (favorite all time movie) Charlie Chaplin movies, nearly all of them.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Apr 23, 2011)

Old movies are great, they were far more original than what we can see today. So if you're not afraid of watching pre 1970 ou definitely should check out: 

Fahrenheit 451
Blowup
Casablanca
L'assassin habite... au 21
Seven Samurai
Vertigo
Rear Window
Rebecca, (every Hitchcock movie actually)
every Sergio Leone western movie
The Third Man
Bad Day at Black Rock
Midnight Cownboy
Easy Rider
Charade
The Cincinnati Kid
The Maltese Falcon
The Incredible Shrinking Man
The Most Dangerous Game
The Night of the Hunter
Metropolis
The Big Sleep
Sunset Blvd.
Rosemary's Baby
12 Angry Men

if you haven't already, those are classics!! 

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention The Wickerman (the original from 1973 not the hollywood remake) in one of my previous listings. Very strange movie and awesome music!

Looks like with all those recommendations in this thread, people won't see you outside of your house very often :lol:


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Guy, 

you might enjoy these, pretty special though, but a gem.

Kill Bill 1
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0266697/


Kill Bill 2
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0378194/

This I am somewhat sure you will enjoy:

Animusic
http://www.animusic.com/

... and of course, the aspect of home theater deserves a special recommendation, but requires to know a little on your setup. Does your amp support DTS HD Master Audio? 

Best
Georg


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 3, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Mon Apr 18 said:


> This one:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/
> is one of my absolute favorite movies from the last decade or so.
> If you did not see it...it is well worth the time, in my (sometimes) humble opinion.



I saw "The Prestige" today, in fact I loved it so much I saw it a second time. Extremely confusing at the end with the _______ machine and all, I may have to see it a 3rd time to catch a few more things. Yes, brilliant movie!

Thanks for the suggestion!

Kill Bill is next on my list.


----------



## maraskandi (May 3, 2011)

I second synergy's suggestion:
All the Mornings of the World (Tous les matins du monde) o/~ o=? 
Sorry, the elephant is a big nose joke... :roll: 

Since there's so many suggestions going I'll just suggest one film not mentioned, another world cinema gem, which blew me away:
Soy Cuba

Don't even read about it, just watch it 

That's my penny into the well of good movie chillin' fortune...


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 3, 2011)

Just saw a film that passed me by completely in 2002 (and much of the world I think) - Heaven. It's an Italian film starring Cate Blanchett and Giovanni Ribisi. Kind of a thriller but not, it was Krzysztof Kieslowski's last film before his death and the first of a planned trilogy. It was directed by Tom Tykwer, who I love from Run Lola Run and has interesting metaphysical things going on in his work it seems, as well as being so visually interesting. It wasn't a perfect film, but I was always held by it and it has terrific atmosphere. (have to say I wasn't such a big fan of the score though, which although quite minimalist was sometimes oddly intrusive - effective use of no music in places though).

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0246677/

EDIT PS - thought Monsters was absolutely terrific - great character study and atmosphere, amazing one-man vis fx that take a back seat, and awesome performances from leads and especially lesser cast members (all played by "real" people, not actors!)


----------



## lux (May 3, 2011)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 4, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Wed May 04 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Mon Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > This one:
> ...



Ah yes, glad you liked it! Beyond it’s obvious cinematic qualities, it is ( for me anyway ) one of those rare stories that just seem to transcend the format and context in which they are presented: this complex, yet compelling multi-faceted story that runs underneath it all and lingers with you for a while, for some reason. It just works and communicates on so many levels, quite impressive!

As for Kill Bill…, well personally I cannot stand Tarantino and his productions…just there mere sight of his oddly proportioned face gives me the urge to forsake all my earthly possessions and live out my days as a camel herder in western Mongolia. I am quite convinced: he must be the antichrist!
There is this aura of perversion looming above all of his work that just rubs me the wrong way, I guess


----------



## Jaap (May 4, 2011)

lux @ Wed May 04 said:


> The Usual Suspects



One of my all time favorites! +1 for that one.

A few nice movies I just saw myself and highly enjoyed:

The Good Shepherd - Slow, but very good in my opinion
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0343737/

Unstoppable - highly entertaining, not much thinking, but actually quite thrilling movie :D
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0477080/

True Grit - I just love the Coen brothers. Saw this in the cinema recently here, dunno if it's out yet on dvd
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1403865/

Revolutionary Road - Amazing movie
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0959337/

The reader - another great movie with Kate Winslet, the accents can be annoying at first, but really, don't let it spoil the movie and story.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0976051/

Have fun Guy


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 4, 2011)

More recommendations, fantastic! Thanks guys!

I saw one of Mr Pringles pick: "Imitation of Life" (1959), very powerful movie. I was intrigued by the 1934 original version, still very good, although not nearly as powerful, however, Claudette Colbert is great in it. I never would of thought a movie with such a delicate subject like that could have been made as early as 1934.

One of the lines that got me a chuckle in the 1934 version, while a band was playing dance music of the 1930s, the black maid says, and not meant to be a joke: "Not bad for a white band".

Thanks Mr Pringles!


----------



## Ed (May 4, 2011)

Jeez, can some people please use spoiler tags or just refrain from giving away the plot of movies that relies on that mystery, :roll: :roll:


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 4, 2011)

Are you talking about The Prestige?


----------



## Ed (May 4, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Wed May 04 said:


> Are you talking about The Prestige?



Yea... but who knows what films might come up later in this thread that could get ruined. At least you didn't give away the second half of the mystery.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 4, 2011)

Ed @ Wed May 04 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Wed May 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about The Prestige?
> ...



As we know, there's the Pledge, the Turn and what I didn't reveal is the Prestige.


----------



## synergy543 (May 4, 2011)

"As Good As it Gets"

"Moon over Parador"

"Original Sin"

"Note by Note: The Making of Steinway L1037"

"The Majestic"

"Deja Vu"

"Ocean's Eleven" (2001) (there's also a 12, 13, and 14 coming!)

"Up" Pixar Animation and be sure to see the extras

The Promise

Keeping Score: MTT on Music (Tchaikovsky)

The King of Masks

Pirates of Silicon Valley

*Updated 2012.01.02*


----------



## Ed (May 5, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Wed May 04 said:


> Ed @ Wed May 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Bacos @ Wed May 04 said:
> ...



Don't be silly. You gave away one of the mystery's in the film, stop trying to justify it. Just be more careful next time.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 5, 2011)

o=?


----------



## hbuus (May 5, 2011)

Westworld (1973):
"A robot malfunction creates havoc and terror for unsuspecting vacationers at a futuristic, adult-themed amusement park. "
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070909/

I saw this when I was a kid. Loved it


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 6, 2011)

Thanks hhuus and Greg! 

I saw Kill Bill, a bit too brutal for me, but still very cool. I hear Kill Bill 2 is even better. Thanks for that recommendation G.R. Baumann!

One I just saw and highly recommend: *"Man on Wire". *

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1155592/


----------



## JohnG (May 6, 2011)

I turned off Kill Bill. Too much for me.

Just watched the positively-reviewed "Flame & Citron" (English language title). A surprising film in many ways; not wholly successful but still very provocative and far less simple than most tales of World War II.


----------



## snowleopard (May 6, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Tue May 03 said:


> As for Kill Bill…, well personally I cannot stand Tarantino and his productions…just there mere sight of his oddly proportioned face gives me the urge to forsake all my earthly possessions and live out my days as a camel herder in western Mongolia.



I feel almost the same way. It must be the Norske blood.


----------



## bryla (May 7, 2011)

Speaking of Flame & Citron, I would recommend another Danish well-received movie called
"The Art of Crying"
both scored by Karsten Fundal


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 7, 2011)

snowleopard @ Fri May 06 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Tue May 03 said:
> 
> 
> > As for Kill Bill…, well personally I cannot stand Tarantino and his productions…just there mere sight of his oddly proportioned face gives me the urge to forsake all my earthly possessions and live out my days as a camel herder in western Mongolia.
> ...



If you don't take into account the bloody scenes, which I'm not too crazy about either, it is an excellent film, so many great things about it, contrary to others that base their films on that aspect only. Same reason why I thought "Funny Games" is an excellent film.


----------



## snowleopard (May 7, 2011)

Kill Bill didn't do anything for me. Actually, only a few scenes from a few movies of his really piqued my interest. Many of them are just strange, foul, absurd, and yes, bloody. 

Then again, I didn't like Funny Games, at all. 

All which goes to show you, that's why it's called "taste".


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for "Flame & Citron" and "The Art of Crying", now on my list.

I saw Blow Out and Children of Men. Thanks for these recommendations. I enjoyed them both. 

Blow Out had a very cool plot, but the production was pretty outdated, especially the soundtrack, even a bit annoying at times. Somehow, some much older pictures don't seem outdated. Still a very good movie to watch.

Children of Men, I liked a lot!


----------



## PasiP (May 10, 2011)

More suggestions for you Guy:

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0914798/

Into the Wild
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0758758/

The Painted Veil
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0446755/

One Hour Photo
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0265459/

Harsh Times
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0433387/

and some bonuses:
Clerks
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109445/

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0261392/

Enjoy!


----------



## choc0thrax (May 10, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Tue May 10 said:


> Thanks a lot PasiP, I will enjoy them!
> 
> I was wondering any of you cinephiles, Mr Pringles, PasiP and others, how reliable you think these rating are? Obviously, some have their deserved rating, but I question others.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/chart/top



The ratings on imdb mean nothing. Obviously Shawshank Redemption is not the greatest film ever made... far from it.


----------



## hbuus (May 10, 2011)

Did anybody recommend Se7en yet?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114369/

"Two detectives, a rookie and a veteran, hunt a serial killer who uses the seven deadly sins as his modus operandi. 


Director: David Fincher
Writer: Andrew Kevin Walker
Stars:Morgan Freeman, Brad Pitt and Kevin Spacey"

Henrik


----------



## JohnG (May 10, 2011)

choc0thrax @ 10th May 2011 said:


> Obviously Shawshank Redemption is not the greatest film ever made... far from it.



Like, obviously it was Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. With Keanu.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 10, 2011)

JohnG @ Tue May 10 said:


> choc0thrax @ 10th May 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously Shawshank Redemption is not the greatest film ever made... far from it.
> ...



Huh?


----------



## JohnG (May 10, 2011)

"Naked Lunch" is excellent; also, "This is England"


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, just got back from the video, one of the films I got is Flame & Citron, and one that I hear is suppose to be good, although the IMBb only gives it a 6.3, is The killer Inside Me, and also got Kill Bill 2. I know a few don't like the Kill Bills....


----------



## Audun Jemtland (May 10, 2011)

*Stone*: Robert De Niro & Edward Norton


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 10, 2011)

Mr Pringles @ Tue May 10 said:


> Regarding imdb ratings, you have to understand how they work in correlation to your own tastes and a couple of other factors (like, is this a pre-2000 movie or not).
> 
> The imdb top 250 contains a great list of movies if you haven't seen them. Lots of classics. I just counted (yeah, I have some spare time) and I've seen about 190 movies from this list and most of them were really awesome. This can be a good way to start.



Yes, it's a general list of the better movies, surely not the top 250 in that order. It's interesting when you read the official reviews and critics, some will absolutely love it while the other guy will totally hate it.


----------



## Mr Greg G (May 10, 2011)

Exactly, but for mainstream movies, I give far more weight to professional critics than imdb users.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 12, 2011)

Saw these movies these days:

-Children of Men
-The Fly
-Rear Window
-Flame and Citron
-Shutter Island 
-The Killer inside me (my own pick)

Thanks for these recommendations!

I loved Shutter Island the most. 

The Fly, I was expecting better, however the soundtrack by Howard Shore was awesome. I had already seen the original (1958) and this one is quite different. In some ways I preferred the original despite the ridiculous FX of the time, but the psychology of it was more original.

Children of Men, great movie, some powerful scenes!

The Killer Inside me, great movie but weak ending IMO.

Flame and Citron, very well done! Loved it! Can't believe it's a Danish movie.

Rear Window, what can you say, it's pure Hitchcock. I'm surprised I've never seen it before, just parodies of it.


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 13, 2011)

bryla @ Fri May 13 said:


> Speaking about Danish movies, Susanne Bier won both a Golden Globe and an Oscar this year with 'Hævnen' which is called 'In A Better World'. It's a highly recommended movie.



Not a movie, but the Danish series "The Killing" is the best TV series I've seen in years - if you like detective dramas that is.

Guy, can I point you in the direction of the work of Park Chan-wook? Oldboy, Sympathy For Mr Vengeance, Lady Vengeance, Thirst, I'm A Cyborg - in fact Korean cinema vull stop is definitely worth dipping into if you haven't already!

Matt


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 13, 2011)

Cool! Danishmania, here we come! I'll be checking those out, thanks guys!

Today I saw Bill Kid 2. Even better than the first, and less violence, which I liked, although one scene.... But always very entertaining and well done!


----------



## bryla (May 18, 2011)

I saw 'I Am Sam' last week. What a great movie. Even though John Powell wrote great music I actually several times felt that the music destroyed the far superior acting!


----------



## Lunatique (May 23, 2011)

I have my favorite movies of all time listed on this page:
http://www.ethereality.info/ethereality ... uences.htm

Includes musical artists, visual artists, photographers, video games...etc as well.


----------



## hbuus (May 24, 2011)

'Black Swan' - what a performance by Natalie Portman.

Henrik


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say I've been watching tons of movies since my last posting here, and many from recommendations. One I had not seen was Good Will Hunting, I was very surprised to see how good it was! Hard to believes young Matt and Ben wrote the script, very mature for these lads.

I'll post later with some of my favorites in the last weeks.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 7, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> Hard to believes young Matt and Ben wrote the script, very mature for these lads.




Pretty surprising considering they re-wrote that script like a hundred times. It was originally a suspense thriller.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2011)

if you want films and interesting scores...

u can check 

The Paper trail... one of, if not the worst score from john williams 2-3 years before star wars. 
still wonder what happened in those 2 years for JW.
imagine jazz baroque.. yes.. thats how it sounds like. 

then from jerry goldsmith .. "Blue Max" 
if you want great plane fighting action music.. this i think is one of the 1st.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 7, 2011)

Guy Bacos @ 12th May 2011 said:


> Flame and Citron, very well done! Loved it! Can't believe it's a Danish movie.



Yikes! Will Guy have to go into hiding from cranky Scandinavians? Will there be a new subplot in The Killing?


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe try a Swedish one for comparision?

Like the Trilogy "The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo"

It'll give the Danes a good run for their money. If you like thriller's, this ones pretty good! (worth bearing with the subtitles)


----------



## bryla (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes Synergy  The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo is a Danish/Swedish/German production.....

Danish director, producer and composer (my mentor) among others.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 8, 2011)

Somehow I thought it was Swedish seeing as how the story is based in Sweden. They really should dub it in English for the American market (not all of us read sub-titles).

Cool that your mentor was involved.

Wasn't there another version coming out with Trent Reznor doing the score? I thought they already did the whole Trilogy and the author died before writing a fourth book. The real story about it must be almost as confusing as the movie plot.


----------



## bryla (Jun 8, 2011)

Well it's based in Sweden with Swedish actors since the novelist was Swedish and the book is like that.

They are doing an American version of it now, with Reznor as the composer :( My mentor is probably sad about their decision....

btw: americans should give subtitles a try. It would open their world to great movies from all around the globe.

Larsson (the author) died before finishing the third book. His wife put the thing together, and now claims that she actually wrote the whole thing.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually Americans should demand their public schools make foriegn language a pre requisite. 
The best way to understand another culture is through thier art, languauge, film and music.
Just watching documentaries where I can hear the narrative being spoken in Spanish and then reading the subtitles that are on the overlay are a prime example of the medoicre attempts given to subtitling.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 20, 2011)

One good thing about watching older movies is that you almost never go wrong, the bad ones fall out of sight or not recommended. I took a chance with this film just out on DVD, *"Battle Los Angeles",* It's terrible! It's one cliché after another, you'd think it's a commercial for the marines with such quotes as"Marines never give up!" What crap! So the Navy and Air Force are bunch of wimps? Nothing works in this movie, the melo drama part of it is laughable. Music seemed highly inspired or copied from "Transformers". So save your time.	


But I've seen a lot of great movies and some masterpieces, but the time I post here I don't remember them all.

I did see:

Taxi Driver
Godfather part 1
Fargo
No Country for Old Men
The Departed
Life is Beautiful
Philadelphia

and many more...

Going to check out more of the recommendations here.


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 20, 2011)

Cinema Paradiso

Being There

OK ...I'll admit it, 

I can't help but watch The Cowboys, with John Wayne, whenever it's on. 

Haven't liked Bruce Dern ever since.


----------



## Justus (Jan 2, 2012)

I think this thread is worth reviving. Really enjoyed some movies which were recommended here.
So, any new discoveries?

I recently watched "Oxford Murders" and "Source Code", which where both great.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't have any new discoveries but here are some good ones that didn't seem to be mentioned. I know most have already seen all these but you never know!

- Battle Royale
- Adaptation
- Heat
- WALL-E
- The Princess Bride
- In Bruges
- How to train your dragon
- Dr. Strangelove
- The Incredibles
- True Romance
- Election
- Midnight in Paris
- The Big Lebowski
- Oldboy
- Mulholland Drive


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll have to make my list of recommendations, I've seen tons since I started this thread and was hungry for good movies. 

One thing I wouldn't mind is to have some picks from Netflix, although, Canada may not have all the same movies as the US Netflix. So many fantastic movies I saw from Netflix, what a great deal, if anybody is second guessing the offer.


----------



## MichaelJM (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, this thread is a gold mine of good movies. Would love to hear your recommendations Guy. And oooh, I can't help but throw in a few. I loove _good_ movies.

I'll try not to repeat, but some obvious(?) ones, maybe already mentioned… _American Beauty_, _Back to the Future_, _Forrest Gump_
For action: _V for Vendetta_, _Batman Begins_, _Iron Man_, _Scott Pilgrim vs. the World_

As for romantic comedies,
I love Albert Brooks' _Defending Your Life_ (great score as well).
_Ghost Town_ is another I enjoyed.

Drama's that stuck with me:
_Jerry Maguire_
_Up in the Air_
_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_
+1 on _Gattaca_
_The Bucket List_
_Slumdog Millionaire_
_Patton_ (if you're in the mood for a very long but really good WWII film)

From the past year, (+1 for _Source Code_ & _Midnight in Paris_) 
_50/50_
_The Descendants_
_Drive_ (It's got Albert Brooks too!)

Just saw a documentary about the US public school system, _Waiting for Superman_. Worth seeing.


----------



## Lex (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a few good ones that come to mind.

-I saw the DEVIL
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1588170/

-Martyrs
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1029234/

-Eden Lake
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1020530/

-After the Wedding
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457655/

-Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0310775/

-Dead Man's Shoes
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0419677/

-Definitely, Maybe
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0832266/

alex


----------



## Lex (Jan 3, 2012)

synergy543 @ Wed Jun 08 said:


> They really should dub it in English for the American market (not all of us read sub-titles).



What does that mean? Blind people?

alex


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 3, 2012)

Just watched Up In The Air last night again. Really good movie. It was proper adult entertainment, with adult not a euphamism for porn or violence. Great script, performances and direction.

Has Senna got a mention yet? That was really good this year.

Have to disagree with Scott Pilgrim though, and I am a huge Edgar Wright fan. Speaking of which, Hot Fuzz gets better on every repeat viewing. Not only is it frequently laugh-out-loud funny, but its narrative is spot on and its even surprisingly scary in a few places. My tip for the finest action/comedy ever made (not that it has much serious competition, mind).


----------



## hbuus (Jan 3, 2012)

For action, try:

The Bourne Trilogy w/Matt Damon
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0258463/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0372183/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0440963/

Patriot Games w/Harrison Ford
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105112/

Clear And Present Danger w/Harrison Ford
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109444/


----------

